# Teacup Mushroom



## David Becher

Does anyone have any idea what type of mushroom this is and where i could possibly find a seller?

I think it may be cookeina sulcipes but I'm not sure.

http://www.mycolog.com/4_Cookeina_frog.jpg


----------



## frogparty

no idea. try The Spore Works for crazy mushroom spores to grow


----------



## james67

Rogers Mushrooms | Mushroom Pictures & Mushroom Reference

keys are very helpful as identification goes. of course as there are 70,000+ types of fungi, not all are listed.

looks like possibly Sarcoscypha occidentalis
james


----------



## frogparty

its definiely a cup fungus and not a true mushroom. 
Growing fungi successfully takes a lot more than most people realize, I would reccomend getting one of Paul Stamets books like "The Mushroom Cultivator" or "Growing Gourmet and Medicinal Mushrooms" for further info. You cant just sprinkle spores willy nilly into your viv and expect them to grow


----------



## james67

^^true, competition (particularly from common household molds) is usually fierce and cultivation of many mushrooms in the home setting is very difficult. 

"The Mushroom Cultivator" is a great reference, but deals mostly with psilocybe mushrooms, and IMO is a little dated.
james


----------



## David Becher

I understand that theyre not easy to grow, i was just looking for the name haha


----------



## frogparty

theres only a few psiloybe species in it.
BUT- YOU get the break down on agar streaking, grain masters, tansfer to bulk fruiting substrate, yadda yadda yadda. Growing both dung lovers and wood lovers, a list of acceptable woods to use, and more. I dont thinkit that dated, condidering these are still te practices WIDELY used in the mycological community for propogation


----------

